
Show HN: EventGrid – Event Management and Ticketing - nirajs
http://eventgrid.com/
======
pestaa
Perhaps the target audience is different, but instead of a bullet list of
features I'd prefer a couple screenshots of the working product and a few
examples.

~~~
nirajs
Thanks for the suggestion.

------
nirajs
Working Sample -
[http://eventgrid.com/custom/PlayStationE3?zip=98004](http://eventgrid.com/custom/PlayStationE3?zip=98004)
(past sold out event example)

------
jlangenauer
In the "About Us" section, you've mis-spelled "EventGrid".

~~~
nirajs
Thanks...We will correct

------
LukeHoersten
How is this different than Eventbrite?

~~~
nirajs
1\. Catered for more larger conferences (with sessions, workshops etc)

2\. Customization seating charts. (Reserved seating)- eg [https://image-
store.slidesharecdn.com/15ca1c66-ebef-11e3-95f...](https://image-
store.slidesharecdn.com/15ca1c66-ebef-11e3-95f3-22000a919507-original.png)

3\. Slightly better pricing than eventbrite

~~~
mhahn
1\. [https://www.eventbrite.com/reserved-
seating/](https://www.eventbrite.com/reserved-seating/) 2\. your event pages
look identical

